# mast drilling tool



## R Squared (Sep 3, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen or know where i can get my hands on a jig that you fasten to the wall on the exterior of a house to drill a 2-1/2" hole throught the overhang and roof to install a 2" rigid pipe for a service mast?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I made a special hole saw for just such a prupose. 

24" piece of 2½" IMC with a hole saw welded to one end, and a short piece of ½" hex stock welded to the other.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Is the hole just above the hole saw there so you can change out your pilot bit? My first though was "how do you change the pilot bit" then I noticed the hole. That is a great idea 480!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Kletis said:


> Is the hole just above the hole saw there so you can change out your pilot bit? My first though was "how do you change the pilot bit" then I noticed the hole. That is a great idea 480!!


Yes, I notched the hole in the end of the IMC before welding on the hole saw just for changing the pilot bit.

Makes drilling masts super easy, and looks good when done....


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Good work, looks nice!!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Some times you can get it done with a really long 1/4" pilot bit.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I use a laser plumb bob sitting right on the meter hub. Then drill through each layer with a hole saw with an extra long pilot bit.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

that is a gread idea 480 sparky. i sure will buy one of those if they were for sale


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Ever get the first hole in the soffit done and then above it is a roof rafter?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I made a special hole saw for just such a prupose.
> 
> 24" piece of 2½" IMC with a hole saw welded to one end, and a short piece of ½" hex stock welded to the other.


 
That my friend has to be the single most usable jig/tool I have seen in this forum.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> That my friend has to be the single most usable jig/tool I have seen in this forum.


It seems like it would be unwieldy to use though. With that much spinning mass does it get kind of hard to control sometimes?


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

What is wrong with this? http://www.westerntool.com/product.htm?pid=421259


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Wireless said:


> What is wrong with this? http://www.westerntool.com/product.htm?pid=421259


 
The difference with just a plain extension is the center can be off almost the entire diameter of the soffit hole and you wouldn't realize this til you tried to slide your mast through. I have seen many masts that are crooked a shell just observing driving around. With the jig you have a solid point of refference. Using it with a right angle drill, I don't think it would be very hard to control.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dowmace said:


> It seems like it would be unwieldy to use though. With that much spinning mass does it get kind of hard to control sometimes?


Not really. It's 'held in place' by the first hole I drilled in the soffit, using a standard hole saw.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

480:

When will you get this through your head send me you great ideas before posting it. We will market it and you'll get a percentage of the profits* in lieu of posting the pic of this and having Greenlee steal it.

Would .25% work for you????????????


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> ...Would .25% work for you????????????


 
I wanna check. Is that 25%, or 0.25%?


----------



## R Squared (Sep 3, 2008)

*better idea*

My old boss who was retired from libby glass in toledo OH must have made his but it looked like it came from a major tool maker i have it in my head and if anyone wants to have it mfg i would be happy to tell you how to make it


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

POINT 25%=.25=dot25% or 1/4 of a percent GENEROUS huh?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> POINT 25%=.25=dot25% or 1/4 of a percent GENEROUS huh?


I'll shop around until I find someone who pays 0.2*6*%.....:jester:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks you have a good idea, I want to Steal (I MEAN MARKET IT) and this is the response I get.


----------

